# How to use latex ?



## sw2wolf (Jan 31, 2014)

```
pkg which /usr/local/bin/latex
/usr/local/bin/latex was installed by package latex2e-2003.12_1
```


```
man latex
```
Man-bgproc-sentinel

```
latex
This is TeX, Version 3.14159 (Web2C 7.2)
**
```

How can I use it?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 31, 2014)

The Howto section is not for asking how to do things.

http://www.maths.tcd.ie/~dwilkins/LaTeXPrimer/


----------



## bradfordewit (Mar 21, 2014)

*Re: How to use latex?*

Why not to try LaTex3? It is more favorable than the current version. It helps to produce whitespace, they are well lit in the preamble of the files format. It is also a master in controlling sequences.


----------

